# '66 Panther



## the2finger (Apr 25, 2016)

Just got this in and serviced. Waiting for tank decals. My legs need a break from my ballooners


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2016)

This bike is dying for some whitewalls. Great bike.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 25, 2016)

got some coming


----------



## the2finger (Apr 26, 2016)

HAPPY?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 26, 2016)

Much better!!!   Really pops.


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 26, 2016)

very nice bike great find i love the middle weights


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2016)

Yep. Looks great!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice bike.... I prefer the black walls tho-


----------



## the2finger (Apr 27, 2016)

KEEREIST!


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 27, 2016)

Easier on the leg's huh? Good you can bring that bike on the next "Foothill Flyer's" ride, to the El Monte Airport !.Oh by the way, I like the "Blackwall's" better... Bill


----------



## the2finger (Apr 28, 2016)

You bet I will!


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 1, 2016)

Nice looking bike


----------



## schwinnster (Feb 4, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 309580 HAPPY?



I like the whitewalls What size whitewall you put on there and what manufacturer and prize?


----------



## Jimmy V (Feb 6, 2017)

I like the whitewalls.  I'm going through a Coppertone '64 Jaguar now. I'll be putting whitewalls on that too. What paint did you use on your tank?
My paint is flaking off on one side, appears to be original.  I like your GT350 in the first picture too...


----------



## Scribble (Feb 7, 2017)

Dang that thing is clean !!!


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 7, 2017)

nice bike!!! Im still looking for a  66 thru 68 campus green panther f/s  and that condition !!!! ANYONE!!!! LOL


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2017)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 10, 2017)

I've got blackwalls on my 65' coppertone panther.


----------

